# No Direct Rendering with Nvidia GTX 970 [Solved]

## PhoenixKnight

I just installed an Nvidia GTX 970, but I've been unable to get Direct Rendering to work.

```
adam@gentoobox ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

I'm using the latest nvidia-drivers

```
adam@gentoobox ~ $ eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.23^msd 173.14.39^msd 304.123^msd 331.89^msd 334.21-r3^msd 337.25^msd 340.32-r1^msd (~)343.13-r1^msd (~)343.22^msd (~)343.22-r2^msd {+X acpi custom-cflags gtk multilib pax_kernel (+)tools uvm KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  343.22-r2^msd(01:41:55 09/26/14)(X acpi multilib tools -pax_kernel -uvm KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver
```

Here is my xorg.conf file:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

And here is the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> [    17.413] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.14.5
> 
> Release Date: 2013-12-12
> ...

 Last edited by PhoenixKnight on Fri Sep 26, 2014 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

A starting point is to check nviida homepage => section gpu drivers => section which gnu linux 32 or 64 bit => which card => which driver is recommended.

than check google for your card and if it has issues.

than try different kernels with different gpu drivers (but mainly that driver nvidia homepage suggests)

update your bios maybe?

there is also a nivida-driver howto on the gentoo-wiki. please compare your kernel settings and other settings there with your setup and than report back what you did so far. thank you

 *Quote:*   

> [ 17.626] (II) Loading sub module "fb" 

 

do you use framebuffer? i am not sure if that is a good idea, i may be wrong.

ouput of 

```
localhost roman # eselect opengl show
```

```
localhost roman # eselect opengl list

```

 please

----------

## PhoenixKnight

I'm using the exact drivers that are recommended on nvidia's homepage.

A Google search doesn't reveal any Linux issues that I can see.

The open source drivers available in the kernel do not yet support the GTX 970 or GTX 980 cards. According to Nvidia's website, the proprietary drivers that I have installed do support it.

My motherboard's BIOS is completely up-to-date.

My kernel settings properly match what is shown in the nvidia-driver howto on gentoo wiki. All other settings match what is shown on the wiki.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *PhoenixKnight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The open source drivers available in the kernel do not yet support the GTX 970 or GTX 980 cards. According to Nvidia's website, the proprietary drivers that I have installed do support it.
> 
> 

 

well even my 9800m gts is not well supported by the open source drviers. so your card won*t be, nothing surprising.

have you checked the eselect command i proved earlier?

have you checked your make.conf to add the video section about nvidia?

output of ... please

```
localhost roman # grep nvidia /etc/make.conf

     ntfsdecrypt ntfsprogs nut nuv nvcontrol nvidia odk openal opencl

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

localhost roman # 

```

did you make a clean kernel / fresh kernel. => new name => build => boot => build nvidia drivers => eselect nvidia drivers => xorg-server newest => ... most of the issues i have read about nvidia is caused by that. Regarding that your card is quite fresh it could be something else though... => changing the kernel / xorg-server does also sometimes help

----------

## PhoenixKnight

I already have opengl and opencl set to use nvidia.

[code]adam@gentoobox ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

adam@gentoobox ~ $ eselect opencl list

Available OpenCL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

adam@gentoobox ~ $ /code]

And I added nvidia to /etc/portage/make.conf

[code]adam@gentoobox ~ $ grep nvidia /etc/portage/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

adam@gentoobox ~ $[/code]

I reinstalled xorg-server, xorg-drivers, opengl, and mesa after changing /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## PhoenixKnight

I was able to solve the problem by completely removing the nvidia drivers and reinstalling them.

```
adam@gentoobox ~ $sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop

adam@gentoobox ~ $sudo emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers

adam@gentoobox ~ $sudo modprobe -r nvidia

adam@gentoobox ~ $sudo emerge nvidia-drivers

adam@gentoobox ~ $sudo reboot
```

----------

## solarseed

Reemerging the Driver, sadly did not work for me.

What is the Hardware Vendor of your Graphicscard?

I use [b]Zotac[/b] NVidia Geforce GTX 970 4G OC GPU...

I did not have had any Problems getting X and kdm to work with my former [b]MSI[/b] ATI R9 270X 4G OC.

In both Cases I did try to pull the Gentoo Wiki to Help for Information and setting up X ... but with the Nvidia GTX 970 I failed.

A Reply to this [Solved] Topic would be appreciated.

Regards

Philip aka solarseed

P.S.: I do know, that Nvidia and FGLRX can not even be compared. Just wrote it down, so you can see, that I am not completely lost with Gentoo LINUX.

P.P.S.: I am sorry that I can not provide further Information on the System.  It's because I am on a different Machine right now. Further Information might follow in P.P.P.S. !

(And i did not try #nvidia layman Overlay. Because you seem to have been using the Standard Gentoo-Sources Drivers...)

EDIT:

P.P.P.S.: New Status: [Unsolved] ... Because I just noticed, that NVidia proprietary Drivers can not even be built when nvidiafb is compiled into the Kernel.

Will provide further Information, as soon as wgetpaste ist emerged!!

----------

